# Detailanzeigen fehlen



## *ultratom* (Gast) (5. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

also in den optionen hab ich gewählt das er daß bankinventar auch anzeigen soll. Dies hab ich schon vor einiger Zeit probiert jedoch zeigt es das bankinventar nicht an.

das normale inventar zeigt er seid ich es umgestellt habe an.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Roran (5. September 2006)

*ultratom* schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> also in den optionen hab ich gewählt das er daß bankinventar auch anzeigen soll. Dies hab ich schon vor einiger Zeit probiert jedoch zeigt es das bankinventar nicht an.
> 
> ...


Was sind genau deine Einstellungen bei BLASC ?
Liste bitte alle mal auf.


----------



## Rascal (5. September 2006)

Ich meine, hier im Forum mal gelesen zu haben, dass das Bankfach verbuggt ist, und nur dann angezeigt wird wenn die Option "Fähigkeiten" nicht ausgewählt wird, und dass an dem Fehler gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Y0sh1. (5. September 2006)

BLASC kann dein Bankinventar nicht erfassen weil du noch nix darin gemacht hast. Schau dir InGAME ma alle Sachen an die auf der Blasc Homepage angezeigt werden sollen. Also schau dein Bankfach, dein ganzes Inventar und halt alles was angezeigt werden soll durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war bei mir des Problems Lösung


----------



## Soulforge (6. September 2006)

Y0sh1. schrieb:


> BLASC kann dein Bankinventar nicht erfassen weil du noch nix darin gemacht hast. Schau dir InGAME ma alle Sachen an die auf der Blasc Homepage angezeigt werden sollen. Also schau dein Bankfach, dein ganzes Inventar und halt alles was angezeigt werden soll durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe das gleiche Prob. Habe auch die hier erwähnten Vorschläge zur Problembehebung ausprobiert. Aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe bei meinen Blasc-Einstellungen alles ausgewählt, damit alles Angezeigt werden soll.
Der Char ist der Gildenbankchar, und deshalb ist es äusserst unglücklich, dass gerade das Bankfach nicht angezeigt wird. Sonst wird aber alles angezeigt.


----------



## *ultratom* (Gast) (6. September 2006)

also mein inventar wird ja angezeigt und mein bankinventar nicht aber das hab ich schon tausendmal durchgeklickt weil die option bankinventar schon ewig aktiviert ist.

aktiviert ist bei mir 

Grunddaten 
Ausrüstung
Talente 
Rezepte
Bankinhalt 
Inventar

alles bis auf bankinhalt funktioniert auch.

hier der link zu meinem char    http://www.buffed.de/?c=47047


----------



## Roran (6. September 2006)

*ultratom* schrieb:


> also mein inventar wird ja angezeigt und mein bankinventar nicht aber das hab ich schon tausendmal durchgeklickt weil die option bankinventar schon ewig aktiviert ist.
> 
> aktiviert ist bei mir
> 
> ...


Vertausch mal 1 Item aus der Bank mit 1 Item aus dem Inventar.
Dann schliess WoW ganz ( WoW benden ), und mach mal einen manuellen Upload.
Manuellen Upload


----------

